# Domestic supply selling counterfeit steroids



## Jaym (Dec 27, 2021)

Domestic supply selling counterfeit steroids

Be very careful when considering using domestic supply. At first glance they appear to be legit, they are a sponsor on anabolex, evolutionary and Isarms. The only positive reviews to be found are on those forums which all have the same moderators. I suspect one of them is domestic supply. Search anywhere else for domestic supply reviews and there is nothing positive to be found.

I did not notice the mods will post fake reviews using one post names and then each mod will jump in systematically and recommend DS.

As for me I received what was supposed to be human grade test which upon testing proved to be only grapeseed oil. I also had the Masteron E tested which did have some anabolics in it though it proved to be 60 mg of test E/ ml.

The result $320 down the drain. Learn from my mistakes and do not get scammed by domestic-supply steroids and those clowns that run the websites I listed above.


----------



## TODAY (Dec 27, 2021)

Jaym said:


> they are a sponsor on anabolex, evolutionary and Isarms.


This is literally the only piece of information that you need in order to tell that they're a shady operation.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 27, 2021)

Jaym said:


> Domestic supply selling counterfeit steroids
> At first glance they appear to be legit, they are a sponsor on anabolex, evolutionary and Isarms.


In which alternate universe do any of those forums seem legit?  They’re the scammiest forums around.

They all have the same MO: create a fake negative review of a lab that’s in direct competition with their sponsors, then all of the mods and bootlickers will pile on and say “Bro, have you tried Domestic Supply?”  They always use throwaway handles to write the posts and make it extra sketchy.

Anything that even tangentially involves Dylan Gemelli is a guaranteed scam.

Sorry that you got ripped off.


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 27, 2021)

PSA: Never buy anything from those sponsors and also STAY AWAY from all of Swillin' Dylan's forums.

Anyone who dares buy any of DS's products are surely going to be scammed. Also stay away from Naps as they also advertise on those shill-boards.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 27, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> PSA: Never buy anything from those sponsors and also STAY AWAY from all of Swillin' Dylan's forums.
> 
> Anyone who dares buy any of DS's products are surely going to be scammed. Also stay away from Naps as they also advertise on those shill-boards.


Sources that are sponsors on boards that allow them to control the narrative and delete negative posts are almost always bad news. 

I’ve never ordered from a source board sponsor and I never will.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Dec 27, 2021)

Post this on isarms and see what happens. Domestic-supply steroids sucks.


----------



## beefnewton (Dec 27, 2021)

Evolutionary is where I got my PSL recommendation when I first started.  I went through the triad... PSL, Naps, and Sciroxx.  Rite of passage I guess... shitty rite, though.


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 27, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> Evolutionary is where I got my PSL recommendation when I first started.  I went through the triad... PSL, Naps, and Sciroxx.  Rite of passage I guess... shitty rite, though.


Noobs seem to be attracted to Naps more than DS however but on Swillin Dylan's forums he pushes DS hard.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 27, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> Evolutionary is where I got my PSL recommendation when I first started.  I went through the triad... PSL, Naps, and Sciroxx.  Rite of passage I guess... shitty rite, though.


Wow, that sucks. I don't know much about Sciroxx cept that they maybe went south more recently yet some shit boards still have them as sponsors.
PSL and Naps definitely 2 shit labs who often have reps mod on boards and ban people. On meso, Naps bought off that gutless lying cunt Millard.


----------



## SkankHunt (Dec 27, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> In which alternate universe do any of those forums seem legit?  They’re the scammiest forums around.
> 
> They all have the same MO: create a fake negative review of a lab that’s in direct competition with their sponsors, then all of the mods and bootlickers will pile on and say “Bro, have you tried Domestic Supply?”  They always use throwaway handles to write the posts and make it extra sketchy.
> 
> ...


Lmao they even got me on there.


----------



## medulla oblongata (Dec 27, 2021)

I was going to make a thread today asking about Domestic supply which is weird, a long time ago I knew a guy who claimed he got fronted literally everything they carried almost. The Watson testosterone I got from him they use to carry gave me good results on my blood work for TRT. I know there is confusion about who has the original domestic supply site, so I was curious what the general consensus on them is now….. I guess things don’t look to promising anymore.


----------



## Bridgestone (Dec 27, 2021)

Is this the regular DS dot ...?   I heard there were some copycats but I've only ever had test depot from bayer.  

That absolutely was not bunk.


----------



## Obscured78 (Dec 28, 2021)

Two DS. Both claim the other is the scammer. I’d say the one on bolex, isarms, and evo is the scammer


----------



## Tazz (Dec 28, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> @Tazz what say you to these allegations?



No idea. This is a whole different source. I have zero affliction with them whatsoever. I know they source on a couple other boards but that’s about all i know about them. Not going to say they are legit, or they sell fakes, as i don’t know either to be true.

What he said about mods pushing is very true, they do push them. Domestic supply pays certain ones too. It’s not really isarms, you’ll mainly find that on Evo. However, this is a 2017 member here, so I trust what he’s saying 100%… but….

if you can provide picture proof of these underdosing you can put some serious public allegations on them.

1SDS is a small source, nobody pushes us or gets “paid” to. Just me, and my 2 reps who do sales. Nobody pushing.

Domestic-supply.com is a giant, easily paying upwards up 100k a year to be pushed and sponsored around.


----------



## Tazz (Dec 28, 2021)

Skanksmasher said:


> Post this on isarms and see what happens



I sure as hell wouldn’t delete it. I always leave threads like that up, but in the end, like you said, they do get deleted… by who, i don’t know.

And actually often times, they also ban the account.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 28, 2021)

Ret was the driving force behind Domestic Supply. He brought the counterfeit Watson Test Cyp to the masses for the first time about 8 yrs ago I guess its been now?

They now have every brand of USA Pharm grade Testosterone used for TRT for sale. It's in unlimited amounts. I just read a member saying the Bayer Test Depot he got was "absolutely not bunk"?
@Bridgestone , what kind of scam would it be if there wasn't any hormone in the product being sold? It would be short lived. The scam isn't selling you plain oil. Its selling UGL gear at pharm grade prices.

Its why I'm doubting the OP's claim. @Jaym , why wouldn't you post the test results you say you have? Making claims like this without posting the proof is reckless and just not right.  If you really did test, I'll be the first to thank you...but a lot of guys will read that a place is pushing crap after they've ordered. They will be a week or 2 into a vial and claim it's not working. Pissed off they feel their words will mean more if they claim they've paid for and got HPLC results that are in the toilet.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 28, 2021)

Obscured78 said:


> Two DS. Both claim the other is the scammer. I’d say the one on bolex, isarms, and evo is the scammer


Have you ever had 2 pieces of shit in the same room? They'll eyeball each other. They'll both be very uneasy around each other. They worry the other is going to come up more than than they will. They will talk a tremendous amount of shit on each other. Pot calling the kettle black, etc.. 
Then, when its just the 2 of them, they'll plot and scheme to get over on everyone else. Lol...when the original cast and crew of DS originally split it played out over at meso. Was hard to keep track of who was who. A couple of thieving liars claiming the other was a bigger pos than they were. Fuck the entire lot of them.

Noobs will continue to buy counterfeit USA Pharm grade Test and not care that they are paying Pharm grade prices for UGL gear? The pretty labels and boxes do the trick. I imagine its akin to being on holiday in Thailand and paying for time with what turns out to be a ladyboy? Pretty pkg, but your paying for cock that's tucked up tight. If you keep the lights off and use your imagination, anal sex is anal sex? After all, he/she sure looks pretty hanging off your arm in the Patong Beach Club?


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 28, 2021)

DAMNIT DS STOP SELLING COUNTERFEIT STEROIDS IMMEDIATELY
WANKERS


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 28, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> Ret was the driving force behind DS. He brought the counterfeit Watson Test Cyp to the masses for the first time about 8 yrs ago I guess its been now?
> 
> They now have every brand of USA Pharm grade Testosterone used for TRT for sale. Its in unlimited amounts. I just read a member saying the Bayer Test Depot he got was "absolutely not bunk"?
> @Bridgestone , what kind of scam would it be if there wasn't any hormone in the product being sold? It would be short lived. The scam isn't selling you plain oil. Its selling UGL gear at pharm grade prices.
> ...


yeah, people think they test those counterfeits and if they have hormone its legit. That doesn't prove shit yet time and time again, I see posts here and there that say, see, its legit.

Naw, you just paid about twice the amount for a bottle of test than you should have.

Is it a scam? I guess it depends on perspective.  My experience has been yes, they are counterfeit but I've never seen issues with contamination, dosing or infection. Some people like that peace of mind vs. straightforward UGL. 

I figure if you go through the trouble to make such a good fake, then yeah, you are likely to have a decent product.  For a guy like me, no way I would pay the insane prices but for some, it may be worth it and in the back of their minds they are like hey, this may actually be pharma grade.

This is pretty much the same dilemma I have with 'pharma' HGH but at a much higher cost level.  I just can't pull the trigger on something that is likely counterfeit especially when the price is so high and there are generics that appear to test well.


----------



## 69nites (Dec 28, 2021)

Open source claiming to sell branded gear and it's counterfeit? Truly unheard of.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 30, 2021)

69nites said:


> Open source claiming to sell branded gear and it's counterfeit? Truly unheard of.


If a source claims to have unlimited amounts of US branded pharma gear, it’s 100% fugazi.


----------



## tochi121 (Dec 30, 2021)

Domestic supply is making a push to grow on other forums than the ones listed. I'm surprised they are not here taking advantage of the free advertising. They remind me a lot of PSL and napsgear not caring about negative reviews, just ignoring them and keep posting.


----------



## Daron_e (Dec 30, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> Ret was the driving force behind DS. He brought the counterfeit Watson Test Cyp to the masses for the first time about 8 yrs ago I guess its been now?
> 
> They now have every brand of USA Pharm grade Testosterone used for TRT for sale. Its in unlimited amounts. I just read a member saying the Bayer Test Depot he got was "absolutely not bunk"?
> @Bridgestone , what kind of scam would it be if there wasn't any hormone in the product being sold? It would be short lived. The scam isn't selling you plain oil. Its selling UGL gear at pharm grade prices.
> ...


I remember Ret very well..he was legit in the beginning. He sold Ergo a Ton of fake Omnas as I recall. He sent me pics and I had to tell him they were garbage. But oh how Ret defended them.


----------



## diesel707 (Dec 30, 2021)

@biggerben692000 got it right. Ret I believe has always been the driving force behind DS for hell I would say over 10 years. Ret used to be pretty legit but no idea these days really. used to always look for alpha pharma stuff from him


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 2, 2022)

Daron_e said:


> I remember Ret very well..he was legit in the beginning. He sold Ergo a Ton of fake Omnas as I recall. He sent me pics and I had to tell him they were garbage. But oh how Ret defended them.


Ret was VIGOROUSLY defended by vets back before DS and the counterfeits. And rightly so. He was one of the best int sources you could work with. Any mention of his name on an open board and vets would go into attack mode calling for the post to be taken down to protect the private source who had all the respect in the world.

At AB, Daron, Ret asked if he could send me some Omnas so that I could check them out and then vouch for their authenticity as he was having some issues with his customers. I wouldn't do it.

All of that drama was going on in private msg'ing. AB had some great sources back then right out in the open. I will never get used to the new lay out. I hate it.


----------



## Jet Labs (Jan 2, 2022)

SkankHunt said:


> Lmao they even got me on there.



Me too ha ha. The accusations are rather funny, but in a pathetic and uneducated sense


----------



## Gremlin24 (Jan 3, 2022)

I ordered from US Domestic Supply in early 2021, it arrived pretty fast. "ZPHC Nandralone, and Spectrum Testo mix.  My blood showed I was at 1100ng/dl on 1 ml of each.   
I was on week 16 of my cycle when I tested.

I was able to verify the serial number of the zphc, but not the spectrum.    I did run a test kit on both and they identified testosterone was present and that is about it.
Ive been on organon sustenon and deca durabolin before .  I purchased that cycle from Mexican pharmacy, and I can tell you by feel alone the Us Domestic Supply was not even in the same stratosphere.   All I got was some good boners.  My wife enjoyed the 4x a day pounding,     so it's safe to say it had some sort of test in it.   

The Organon stuff was ligit, it also healed a nagging tennis elbow and severe knee joint pain, my strength went into a rediculas levels of beast mode.    I gained so much strength and size all the competitors I knew approached me and asked the same question.  "WTF did you get your hands on?"    With a big fucking grin.

I do have the spectrum test.  About 8mls.   I had every intention to toss it in the garbage.   
But now I'm going to send it out and get it tested.
What place would be good to send it to?


----------



## Tazz (Jan 3, 2022)

Gremlin24 said:


> I ordered from US Domestic Supply in early 2021, it arrived pretty fast. "ZPHC Nandralone, and Spectrum Testo mix. My blood showed I was at 1100ng/dl on 1 ml of each.
> I was on week 16 of my cycle when I tested.
> 
> I was able to verify the serial number of the zphc, but not the spectrum. I did run a test kit on both and they identified testosterone was present and that is about it.
> ...



@janoshik


----------



## medulla oblongata (Jan 4, 2022)

Gremlin24 said:


> I ordered from US Domestic Supply in early 2021, it arrived pretty fast. "ZPHC Nandralone, and Spectrum Testo mix.  My blood showed I was at 1100ng/dl on 1 ml of each.
> I was on week 16 of my cycle when I tested.
> 
> I was able to verify the serial number of the zphc, but not the spectrum.    I did run a test kit on both and they identified testosterone was present and that is about it.
> ...


1ml of testosterone thats dosed at 250mg/ml should get someone to at least 2000ng/dl I feel like. Usually 80mgs to 100mgs of pharma testosterone gets me to 1000ng/dl.


----------



## Obscured78 (Jan 4, 2022)

medulla oblongata said:


> 1ml of testosterone thats dosed at 250mg/ml should get someone to at least 2000ng/dl I feel like. Usually 80mgs to 100mgs of pharma testosterone gets me to 1000ng/dl.


Blood tests are outdated in my opinion as everyone responds so much differently. Hplc test only thing that will definitively tell you what’s in a vial.


----------



## Gremlin24 (Jan 5, 2022)

medulla oblongata said:


> 1ml of testosterone thats dosed at 250mg/ml should get someone to at least 2000ng/dl I feel like. Usually 80mgs to 100mgs of pharma testosterone gets me to 1000ng/dl.


Exactly my point.   Both were suppose to 250mg/ml each


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 6, 2022)

Obscured78 said:


> Blood tests are outdated in my opinion as everyone responds so much differently. Hplc test only thing that will definitively tell you what’s in a vial.


Yes,  Sir. Blood tests are good for the individual....more so when that individual has baseline bloods(no gear in his system), then bloods with a specific dose of 100% legit pharm grade test, and then finally that specific dose of questionable testosterone(ugl or pharm test bought from a connect) to compare results to his pharm grade blood test results.


----------



## MadBret (Jan 6, 2022)

medulla oblongata said:


> 1ml of testosterone thats dosed at 250mg/ml should get someone to at least 2000ng/dl I feel like. Usually 80mgs to 100mgs of pharma testosterone gets me to 1000ng/dl.





biggerben692000 said:


> Yes,  Sir. Blood tests are good for the individual....more so when that individual has baseline bloods(no gear in his system), then bloods with a specific dose of 100% legit pharm grade test, and then finally that specific dose of questionable testosterone(ugl or pharm test bought from a connect) to compare results to his pharm grade blood test results.


I agree with this but shit can change with the way we respond sometimes, also. Like getting older or underlying health problems.


----------



## medulla oblongata (Jan 13, 2022)

So I guess the end consensus is that if I buy shit from here I will get real stuff but the scam is that I am paying pharmaceutical grade prices when I should be paying UGL. This seems to line up with what I have read other places and experienced, I had good blood test results from their watson testosterone that they don’t have anymore.


----------

